# Eigene ERROR Seiten



## i125 (6. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab bei mir nen Webserver mit Windows 2000 und Apache 2.0 im Keller stehen. Die erreichbarkeit mit ner statische IP hab ich gelößt.

Funtzt auch alles, aber wie macht man den eigene Errorseiten??? Muss man da einen Pfad in der httpd.conf eingeben???

Bin für jeder Hilfe dankbar....


Gruss

Alexander


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (6. April 2003)

Einfach mal nach "apache 404" googlen


----------



## danube (6. April 2003)

in der httpd.conf folgende einträgen ändern:

ErrorDocument 400 /pfad/datei.htm
ErrorDocument 401 /pfad/datei.htm
ErrorDocument 403 /pfad/datei.htm
ErrorDocument 404 /pfad/datei.htm
ErrorDocument 500 /pfad/datei.htm


----------

